# Photos of clock single WR



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2009)

well its more like one photo. No one was taking videos, but we managed to get this photo right afterwards.

Click for full size photo.


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 5, 2009)

Hahahahahah...

Good one David.


----------



## ccchips296 (May 5, 2009)

haha major lol
the name on the shirt "clearly" says david woner


----------



## Kian (May 5, 2009)

well done.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 5, 2009)

lol, it's not real image 

i saw the real one


----------



## shelley (May 5, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> lol, it's not real image
> 
> i saw the real one



Photoshopped. I can tell from the pixels, and by having seen quite a few shops in my time.


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, that's just a copy of David's picture, with a cube instead of a clock and Erik's face instead of David's  Obvious fake.


----------



## Erik (May 5, 2009)

It's no fake, all 7.08 records get a picture like it. Similar times similar pictures, thats what happens.


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

LMAO!!! That is absolutely brilliant! I love it!! Any chance of getting a larger copy of it? I want to make it my background!


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 5, 2009)

I found a another authentic top-secret photo, it was taken just after that Erik tried the 7x7.
Now you see how easy it is to break the WR and put a sub-20 time


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 5, 2009)

hahaha. thats awesome.

obviously real photos.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 5, 2009)

shelley said:


> HASH-CUBE said:
> 
> 
> > lol, it's not real image
> ...



Yep, that picture is definitely photoshopped. Vault's is definitely the real one. The face looks much more real on his. 

Nice pics.


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 5, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> [Yep, that picture is definitely photoshopped.





No no, real photos! 
The cube is that popular now that even the animals have started to solve it!


----------



## Sa967St (May 5, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> The cube is that popular now that even the animals have started to solve it!


colourblind cat can never win 

animals can even do BLD!


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 5, 2009)

shelley said:


> HASH-CUBE said:
> 
> 
> > lol, it's not real image
> ...


That picture isn't photoshopped!
it's such an obvious fake that it had to be done with paint


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 6, 2009)

Blur the name on the shirt...
I almost took two seconds to realize it was a fake :confused:


----------



## Edmund (May 6, 2009)

im not sure if this could be at cmu. the lighting looks to good there. ha ha.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 6, 2009)

Edmund said:


> im not sure if this could be at cmu. the lighting looks to good there. ha ha.



I was thinking the same thing. It would look more realistic (not saying that it isn't real ) if you lowered the brightness to make it almost impossible to see anything, then it would have looked legit.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

sorry for bumping an old thread, but what's with the arrow pointing at the whoever-the-champion-is?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 24, 2009)

...that's a sign behind him.


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh man good choice for a bump. This is still the most epic thread ever created


----------



## Ton (Oct 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Mr Cubism said:
> 
> 
> > The cube is that popular now that even the animals have started to solve it!
> ...



Your are proven very wrong , our World Champion is colourblind


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 24, 2009)

Ton said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Cubism said:
> ...



but unless I am mistaken, Breandan isn't a cat.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 24, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> but unless I am mistaken, Breandan isn't a cat.



You're mistaken.


----------

